# Firmware: Canon EOS 7D Mark II v1.1.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

```
Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following functional enhancements and improvements:</p>
<ul>
<li>Supports Wi-Fi adapter W-E1.</li>
<li>Adds a setting to enable or disable automatic storage of the lens if it is extended out when a gear-driven STM lens*1 is attached, and the power switch is turned to [OFF].

*1 EF 40mm f/2.8 STM, EF 50mm f/1.8 STM, or EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM lenses</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-7d-mark-ii/eos-7d-mark-ii#drivers_downloads_tab">Download firmware v1.1.0 for the EOS 7D Mark II</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ronaldbyram (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone having any issues with upgrade?


----------



## pvalpha (Sep 10, 2016)

The only issue I have is seeing a reason to even try at the moment. I just got my camera working perfectly with the last firmware update. There's absolutely nothing here *worth* an update as I don't have the indicated lenses.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2016)

ronaldbyram said:


> Anyone having any issues with upgrade?


mine went perfect.... it even remembered the AFMA settings...


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm always nervous about firmware upgrades (camera or computer) so I tend to read and follow directions explicitly (probably one of the few times I do that). Upgrade went well with no problems. Now I wait for the WiFi card to try it out.


----------



## jhanson25 (Sep 10, 2016)

To make a short story long......

I'm on my 2nd 7D II body due to the first one not hitting focus at all when using servo mode with my 70-200 II. No AF micro adjustments could fix the issue. Canon sends me a new one with 1.05 firmware. Again, soft focus with my 70-200 IS II. My 70-200 is TACK sharp on my 6D, 60D etc.... So I roll back to 1.04 and find the heavenly sweetness that is sharpness out of my 2.8 again! Today I decided to update to the new firmware to see what the story might be. Each time I tested the different firmware it was under the same conditions and same subjects. 1.10 gives me SOFT focus again!! I cant even get tack images @ 1/5000th @ f/8 in mid day! Mother....!!! Looks like it's back to 1.04. Not that I needed 1.10 but something is a miss here for sure! It's only the 70-200 II that has the issue on the 7d II body. Siggy 18-35 1.8 and STM 50 1.8 were fine with any firmware. I know there is a lot of debate over the "soft focus" of the 7D II. When one firmware gives me tack images and the others soft with no changes other than firmware... I'd say we have an issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## Otara (Sep 11, 2016)

Mine works great with 7d2 1.1 and 70-200 2.8 II so cant help sorry. ]

Might be later firmware turned something on that was faulty or any number of things, all I can suggest is Canon Service - given its repeatable it should be serviceable. Hope someone else has something for you.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 11, 2016)

jhanson25 said:


> To make a short story long......
> 
> I'm on my 2nd 7D II body due to the first one not hitting focus at all when using servo mode with my 70-200 II. No AF micro adjustments could fix the issue. Canon sends me a new one with 1.05 firmware. Again, soft focus with my 70-200 IS II. My 70-200 is TACK sharp on my 6D, 60D etc.... So I roll back to 1.04 and find the heavenly sweetness that is sharpness out of my 2.8 again! Today I decided to update to the new firmware to see what the story might be. Each time I tested the different firmware it was under the same conditions and same subjects. 1.10 gives me SOFT focus again!! I cant even get tack images @ 1/5000th @ f/8 in mid day! Mother....!!! Looks like it's back to 1.04. Not that I needed 1.10 but something is a miss here for sure! It's only the 70-200 II that has the issue on the 7d II body. Siggy 18-35 1.8 and STM 50 1.8 were fine with any firmware. I know there is a lot of debate over the "soft focus" of the 7D II. When one firmware gives me tack images and the others soft with no changes other than firmware... I'd say we have an issue.
> 
> Thoughts?


Is it the F2.8 or the F4?


----------



## iaind (Sep 12, 2016)

Send the pair to Canon for Service/warranty issue


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 14, 2016)

jhanson25 said:


> To make a short story long......
> 
> I'm on my 2nd 7D II body due to the first one not hitting focus at all when using servo mode with my 70-200 II. No AF micro adjustments could fix the issue. Canon sends me a new one with 1.05 firmware. Again, soft focus with my 70-200 IS II. My 70-200 is TACK sharp on my 6D, 60D etc.... So I roll back to 1.04 and find the heavenly sweetness that is sharpness out of my 2.8 again! Today I decided to update to the new firmware to see what the story might be. Each time I tested the different firmware it was under the same conditions and same subjects. 1.10 gives me SOFT focus again!! I cant even get tack images @ 1/5000th @ f/8 in mid day! Mother....!!! Looks like it's back to 1.04. Not that I needed 1.10 but something is a miss here for sure! It's only the 70-200 II that has the issue on the 7d II body. Siggy 18-35 1.8 and STM 50 1.8 were fine with any firmware. I know there is a lot of debate over the "soft focus" of the 7D II. When one firmware gives me tack images and the others soft with no changes other than firmware... I'd say we have an issue.
> 
> Thoughts?



SAME THINGS HAPPENED TOO ME I ROLLED IT BACK TOO THE FACTORY FIRMWARE AND MY PICS WERE BETTERBUT THEN THE MISSED AF AND SOFT FOCUS AME BACK VIA THE NEXT FIRMWARE THEN I TOK IT TOO PHOTOTEC NYC ON WEST 36TH AND THEY FOUND OUT ALOT OF 7D2 HAVE DESIGN FLAW THE SENSORS WERE TILTED A LIL WHEN ASSEMBLED IN THE CAMERAS ITS WHY THE CAMERA MISS FOCUS


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 14, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> jhanson25 said:
> 
> 
> > To make a short story long......
> ...



Just to clarify, it's the AF sensor that was tilted or mismounted during assembly, not the image sensor. The tilt cannot be fixed without damaging the sensor or mirror box and therefore the entire mirror box needs to be replaced. The condition can degrade over time. I assume that means the poorly mounted sensor can move causing inconsistencies.

Should be covered under warranty. Mine was.


----------

